# Seitz Window Blinds



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

Just wondering if anybody else has had a similar situation to mine and what to do.....

I have five window blinds and two roof lights (all Seitz) which all have pins holes and wear lines across the folds of the concertina blind material. The blinds are the ones that are pushed up from the bottom to join the "fly screen" material at the top and have a silver backing.

The up shot is that when they are closed and it is light outside you can see the "wear" marks.......which only seem to be getting worse.

Main problem being is that the blinds are only 14 months old!!!!! 

If only single unit had failed I could possibly understand that it was a one off, but for all of them including the roof lights to be failing, leads me to think there may be an issue with the materials used or the desing.

Anybody else had similar and was there a solution????


Any comments, as usual, would be greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi 
Had the same, two replaced under warrenty, now have three more going ,now out of warrenty. I would get on to your dealer take photos of blinds up you will be able to see the light shinning through. They are not hard to change, just remove the plastic covers undo the screws and the whole lot comes away. You could do it yourself.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We had the same problem on our previous caravan (2 month old Ace Award),

The light was clearly showing through the folds in the blackout blinds when they were fully pulled up.

It seems to be a very badly thought out design, it just reminds me of the paper folding trick. If you want to cut a piece of paper and dont have scissors you just fold the same place a few times and it splits. Surely this is the same for these blind designs!

The dealer replaced them but after another 2 months the same thing happened again, one blind even split completely and had to be changed again! 

Luckily the blinds on this motorhome are pull up roller blinds so no folds, however, the large rooflight blind is the concertina type and that is now clearly showing the light through the folds, its above the lounge and not the bed though so we just leave it open as much as possible. 

I cant see what the solution is. If ours does break completely I will probably contact Seitz initially to see what their opinions are.

Ian


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info.......I've actually spoken to Seitz (Dometic) and because they are over 12 months old they suggested I speak to the MH manufacturer, who currently has not got back to me. 

It sounds like there may be a design issue though with the pleated blinds if "Ian-rapido" had previous problems, on numerous occasions!!!!

Can anybody tell me where I can get the concertina blind replacements??? I only need the pleated, silver backed material cut to the required length to suit each window.


Cheers


----------



## garwatts (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know where these blinds can be purchased?


----------

